# Alien Autopsy Mold



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Absolutely desperate to find this:

http://uponamidnightdreary.com/eatdrink/creepy-jello-molds/1462

Scroll down and you'll see a photo of a gelatin alien operation mold that supposedly comes in 2 pieces - One for the body, and another for the inner organs so you can "dissect" the alien....

I've spent the past 2 hours hunting for where I can buy this, but come up with nothing! Always dead links... Anyone have any clue where I might purchase this?

I have an alien autopsy party theme, and this would be perfect!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for but you can go to ebay or Amazon and type in Dr Dreadful alien autopsy and find a kit


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.prankplace.com/Alien-Mold-13408-0X.aspx


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

You guys rock - Thanks so much! Ordered, and on its way!


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Cool! 
What are the dimensions of this mold? I don't see any reference on the site. 
It would be alot of fun if it was fairly big.


----------

